# "Sample" trio ejuice tasting packs ?



## Kish (20/12/16)

Anyone know of vendors that do a tasting pack of 2/3 juices for sale ?

Helps the decision making before committing to a flavour .


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Hi @Kish

I agree with you.
Sample packs are defninitely a great way to try more juices more economically

Several vendors offer sample packs.

Check out the following thread, which may help
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sample-pack-is-the-perfect-place-to-try-a-little-bit-of-everything.t27064/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kish (20/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Kish
> 
> I agree with you.
> Sample packs are defninitely a great way to try more juices more economically
> ...


Thank you for the prompt response

Reactions: Like 1


----------

